# General > PC & Console Gaming >  new games

## im behind you

there is a lot of new games starting to hit the market now. ive just got F1 on the ps3 and all i can say is WOW. then theres fifa 11, medal of honer, gt5, and black ops and many more to come. so what games you all looking forward to getting ur hands on. hope my wife reads this bit.

----------


## Yoda the flump

Without a doubt Cataclysm....

----------


## EDDIE

Well im waiting for medal of honour,call of duty and star wars for the ps3 what really annoys me is i like first person shooter games i just wish the game companys wouldnt release all the good games at once i wish they could come to an aggreement between them and space them out so you can enjoy eash one of them fully.
Has anyone bout the playstation move yet

----------


## DeePee

Yeah I bought the playstation move. Got sports champions and it's fun. The tracking of the controller is quite astonishing. Very, very accurate. Quite a few existing games have had free upgrades to include the move controller and these work well (mostly). It should be interesting to see how this develops over the next year or two.

----------


## Niall Fernie

> Without a doubt Cataclysm....


And me, although I think I've almost seen it all played on youtube already  :Smile:

----------


## nikki

I'm hanging on for Gears of War 3, I know it's a while off yet, but excited about it already. If it's anywhere near as good as the first two I'll be delighted.

----------

